# Paraffin Oil



## greenchicken (Jan 30, 2012)

I talked with guy who teaches the finishing class at Woodcraft and he gave me a complete procedure for pen finishing.  Remember the my goal was the best non-CA process.  

150 Grit Sanding
two coats of Sanding Sealer
ABRANET® SANDING MESH 150 thru 400
Micro Mesh with Paraffin Oil
Hut Friction Polish
Carruba Wax.

I timed the process and it took 15 minutes per pen.  Did 8 pens and I couldn't be happier with the finish.  The Paraffin Oil I think was the key.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 30, 2012)

What exactly are you referring to as 'Paraffin Oil'?  I have found references to it as kerosene or mineral oil.  Just wondering before I give it a try.  Thank you.
Charles


----------



## dplloyd (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm curious too.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 30, 2012)

Paraffin Oil is a product use to sand out a finish usually lacquer it mixed with rotten stone or pumice stone, very messy. i can see where this would give a good result but its still a friction polish and not going to hold up.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 30, 2012)

Paraffin is a microcrystalline wax byproduct that comes from distilled or refined petroleum. Personally, I can't fathom pouring "gasoline" over one of my finished pens, but many use it.

In its liquid form,  paraffin is simply called kerosene.


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 30, 2012)

PenMan1 said:


> In its liquid form,  paraffin is simply called kerosene.


PenMan1 is correct

Across the pond in, the British Isles kerosene is called paraffin  no oil or any other word after it. After all any of the chemicals that can be burned as a fuel source are first and foremost a "Solvent".

When I was painting it was the preferred thinner/solvent by some old time painters. I have used it to thin oil based paint for airless spraying of a house. Worked like a charm. Sort of like applying linseed oils to dried out wood, before painting like they did in the old days so the oil paint wood soak in and stick!

It is sold by that name at rockler, Canned by Behlen  but other then the odor removal /scents and the other additives (in it?) you can probably use lamp oil, mineral oil with the same effectiveness.  Lower cost and odor removed, look for the clear lamp oil.
:clown:


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Jan 30, 2012)

*Parafin Oil*

Parafin Oil is traditionally used in French Polish application.  It is used as the lubricant on the rubber to prevent it from sticking to the curing Shellac.
It has been refined to a point that no longer has the pungent odor of kerosene.  Hardware stores sell it as Lamp Oil (100% Parafin Oil).  Stay away from the scented or colored products unless you want to experiment with them.
Parafin Oil does not _cure_ but since it is a volatile fuel oil, it does _dry_. Parafin probably does not leave any protection after drying.

NOTE #1: Parafin Oil is excellent on oil stones for honing tools and knives.  Kerosene was traditional but parafin, without the odor, is more user friendly and does an excellent job of floating the swarf and preventing the stone from loading up.

NOTE#2: A good alternative for parafin as a sanding lubricant on bare wood is a product from the The Doctor's Workshop ( Home ).  The Walnut Oil Finish does cure and therefore leaves some protection while still providing all the benefits of parafin oil when used to wet sand.


----------



## wm460 (Jan 30, 2012)

What about paraffin wax?

http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...sOXTBA&usg=AFQjCNFWmPG74hwYz3TkyqNzL-QYiJy7Eg


----------



## greenchicken (Jan 30, 2012)

The paraffin I was using was like a thick syrup.  I put a few drops on the MM and the end result was a shine better then I ever got with MM alone.  Will it hold up?  Only time will tell.  But even if CA is a better looking, longer lasting, finish it still feels like plastic to me.  I want to feel the grain of the wood.


----------



## okiebugg (Feb 3, 2012)

*Oil*

Behlen, a good finish maker has parrafin oil. I've used it for years as a sanding lubricant.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 3, 2012)

The Renaissance microcrystalline wax polish, probably contains parafin oil.  Run a Google on "microcrystalline" and it will lead you to highly refined parafin.


----------



## mhbeauford (Feb 3, 2012)

Paraffin oil is a highly refined mineral oil much heavier refinery cut than kerosene. Baby oil is paraffin oil. Sold as mineral at drug stores and used as a lubricative laxative.


----------

